# Movie memories 2



## Hellseven (4 Agosto 2014)

L'ho visto alcune sere fa per puro caso e mi ha molto colpito.
Ho trovato lui mostruosamente bravo: sarà pure invecchiato e non più un sex symbol, ma si è calato nella parte alla perfezione e non lo vedevo recitare così bene da molto tempo.
In effetti il film è lui, non i dialoghi e neppure  le immagini: soltanto lui, il suo sentire, il suo soffrire, il suo sperare, la sua disperazione, la sua resa ma anche il suo non arrendersi nonostante tutto ....
Gran bel film: angosciante,ma vero, vivo, molto umano.
E la conferma che ognuno di noi racchiude in se risorse nascoste che vengono fuori solo al momento del bisogno, quando siamo con le spalle al muro, quando tutto sembra, appunto, perduto ...

http://www.repubblica.it/spettacoli/cinema/2014/02/02/news/all_is_lost-76964887/

View attachment 8828


----------

